# New log carrier 2-wheeler



## glowdot (Jul 12, 2012)

...just finished welding up my new log carrier. Here it is with a 400 lb., 14" diam, 6' long wet oak...from a wind storm a couple months ago. My girl can manage it on flat ground but it take the 2 of us to get them up the big hills. Works great and cost next to nothing...2" steel pipe, 3/4 stub axles and snowblower tires....all stuff that I had as leftover parts.


----------



## demc570 (Jan 7, 2013)

glowdot said:


> ...just finished welding up my new log carrier. Here it is with a 400 lb., 14" diam, 6' long wet oak...from a wind storm a couple months ago. My girl can manage it on flat ground but it take the 2 of us to get them up the big hills. Works great and cost next to nothing...2" steel pipe, 3/4 stub axles and snowblower tires....all stuff that I had as leftover parts.



LOVE THIS!!!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## demc570 (Jan 7, 2013)

LOVE THIS.....GREAT IDEA.....I GOING TRY TO MAKE SOMETHING LIKE THIS.......


----------



## miris (Mar 15, 2013)

What a great idea! I'm going to have to find a welder!


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 15, 2013)

Good

Put it in the firewood etc forum
You will get more views


----------



## Single_Shooter (May 10, 2013)

hmmmm....and I just got a nice new MIG welder in trade for some stump grinding. Makes a fella think about the possibilities...


----------



## fubar2 (May 10, 2013)

A jog in the toungue and a pin hitch would have been very tempting.


----------



## Single_Shooter (May 10, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing....pulled behind an ATV would be really nice. Now to find a 4x4 ATV that will fit through a 36 inch chain link fence gate and I could make use of something like that for tree work on the job. But the walk-behind Toro Dingo and the Bobcat are both looking more affordable after the last couple of huge trees we took out of back yards.
The average back yard here in the St. Louis area is something akin to the size of a postage stamp and usually on an incline. Getting larger chunks of log out is a challenge at times with our limited space and equipment so we rely a lot on muscle power and hand carts.


----------

